# MEC Progressive reloaders



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

12ga and 28ga. MEC 9000G auto progressive reloaders. Very good condition, complete with shot and powder bottles and powder inserts. Asking $210 each or $400 for both and will throw in wads and powder. PM if interested but these are pick-up in Medina or meet in Columbus only as they do not ship easily or cost effective.
If you are looking for pictures, go to www.mecreloaders.com


----------

